# Crashkurs für Bayern?



## Angler016 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Erstmal bin neu hier. Deswegen will ich mich kurz vorstellen. Heiße Marco, bin 16 und komme aus Bayern. Hoffe das ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet bin. 

Bin immer mit einem Bekannten angeln gegangen, doch leider ist der Kontakt bissl abgerissen. Da mir aber angeln soviel Spaß macht, möchte ich den Fischereischein machen. Doch die nächste Fischereiprüfung ist ja in Bayern am xx.März.2010 wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Nun habe ich gehört, das es auch in Bayern sogenannte Crashkurse gibt. Gibt es diese Crashkurse noch? Wenn ja, habt ihr einen Link für mich, wo man Termine für Crashkurse findet? Oder einen Link für einen Crashkurs in der Nähe von 92224 Amberg. (kann auch ein bisschen weiter weg sein)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Mfg
Marco


----------



## dreampike (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs für Bayern?*

Hallo Marco, 

von Crash-Kursen in Bayern ist mir nichts bekannt, selbst wenn es solche geben sollte, die Prüfung wird immer nur Anfang März durchgeführt, mit einem Nachtermin.
Allerdings kannst Du ja bis du 18 bist mit dem Jugendfischereischein fischen, natürlich nur in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Fischers.
Wolfgang


----------



## duck_68 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs für Bayern?*

Crashkurse hat und wird es meiner Meinung nach in Bayern nicht geben, da einen Mindestanzahl von besuchten Vorbereitungsstunden Vorschrift ist. die Prüfung findes außerdem jedes Jahr nur einmal und zwar am ersten Samstag im März statt. Da Du aber erst 16 Jahre alt bist, kannst Du Dir auf Deiner Gemeinde einen Jugendfischereischein ausstellen lassen und dann mit entsprechender Gewässerkarte und einem volljährigen Patenfischer (der den staatlichen Schein haben muss) zum Angeln gehen.


----------



## Angler016 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs für Bayern?*

Hi.

Erstmal thx. Das Problem ist das bei meinen Bekannten und Freunden keiner dabei ist der angelt. (fragt mich nicht wieso) Außerdem ist es dumm abhängig von wem anderes zu sein. Schade dann heißts woll knapp 1 Jahr zu warten. 

Mfg
Marco


----------

